# Buckeye Lake, 5-2-2004



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

After spending most of the weekend making bait and doing some "honey do's"...went out from 5pm to 9pm and tried a little carping. Kinda cool out but the rain had stopped. Bite was slow...but GREAT getting out.


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

and a second one...this went just over 16 lbs. Buckeye Blend and Pineapple Bananna Boilies caught both.   Good fishing all.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice looking fish there!!..


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go, Bob...the Buckeye fish really seem to be turning on now.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Bob, hope to meet you in June!


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Same here Jack  I think you're right CW....water temps still on the cool side and the fish are fighting hard too.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

It's almost time to hit Buckeye again CW  Nicole was asking me about that the other day as a matter of fact


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice looking fish, looks like I may have to head up there this week after a few warm days. If I plan on going, I'll drop a line here if people are interesting meeting me up there.


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

good job Bob, Thanks for the buckeye update.


----------

